# Rustic Coffe soap



## MySoapyHeart (Nov 24, 2015)

Tried to resize, hopefully it is ok size.

This is my olive,- lard,- Coconut soap with a littlebit castor and a smidge of undeodorized cocoabutter. Not really a beautifull piece of soap, but that is ok!
Yes, I know, it looks like chocolate cake. I try not to think about it because then I want cake, and that is not ok on a tuesday...(cough)

I made this soap because I wanted something to take away the smell of onion and garlic on my hands. I use it in cooking all the time, and the smell lingers even after washing hands several times. I have used lemons, but wanted something soapy I could use.

We`ll see if the scent of coffee holds up 6 weeks of cure. Not holding my breath here, but got to try to find out!:think: (<---btw, that is my usual look plotting soapmakingideas...)


*1)* Grounded up 200 gr. fresh espresso roasted coffeebeans, infused that  in the olive oil for 24 hours. 
*2)* The following day I made a _strong _coffe sollution with real grounded espresso coffe and used that as my lyewater.
*3) *Melted lard, coconut and cocoabutter and added the castor, stirred.
*4)* Added the room temp. coffe/olive sludge to the heated oils, that made the temp come dow just right. I then added the roomtemp lyewater, and stirred first by hand to see if it became grainy from the lard and coconut. It did not, so I then proceded the usual soapmaking process of using my SB. It became a silky slurry.

No water discount as I was not sure how the soap would behave with all that ground up coffee. It behaved just wonderfully, and I had time to work without any stress.
Took a third of the soap and added half a teaspoon of TD and SB it really well. 
Added a littlebit of lemongrass and may chang to medium trace in the darker soap, just to see if I could get a littlebit of citrus come though - but had no huge expectations of it making it through the process.

I could cut the soap after a day. The cut isn`t what I would call "clean", since some coffee beans got caught on the way down. But I don`t really care, I am the only one using them anyway.

Next time I will do two things different, _if _this recipe turns out to be any good:

*1)* Leave the sprinkling of the espressobeans after the soap has been cut and done curing, and then drop them on the soap with some M&P as glue.
*2)* Or instead make individual bars using silicone mold, so no cutting is involved.

Things that surprized me was that this soap smell like coffee after making it. Real coffee - with a littlebit of zing from the lemongrass and MC coming through. Not strong, but enough to make this a delishious combo. Will it survive the 6 week cure? Don`t think so, but we`ll see.

Washing with a thin endpiece the soap was suuuuuper delishious on the hands, and made them silky smooth and soft. The suds was beige/brown, but left no color on the skin. It has been two hours since I used the soap and my hands feel so good! The coffee grains exfoliated my hands in the process without being to harsh. I will try this soap in the shower after the cure to see if it makes a difference in my skin. If I smell like coffee afterwards, so be it. My husband loves coffe, I think I`ll be fine..

Any comments of what I can do differently, or tips, or any mistakes you think I did, please let me know! I am here to learn more about soaping after soaping less than a year. 
Thank you.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Nov 24, 2015)

Well the first thing I said when I saw the pics was "Oooooooooooooooooo that's nice."

Love the beans on top (but in the shower)?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2015)

Your soap looks lovely. Great lather for early on.  If it feels nice now, it should be amazing after cure! You could try cutting the soap on its side to prevent the coffee beans on top sliding down.


----------



## mymy (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing the method!    my coffee soaps are still curing.  can't wait to try them.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for the coffee soap lesson!
Looks very nice.
Now to sneak out the spare coffee grinder.


----------



## leilaninoel (Nov 24, 2015)

Absolutely lovely! It looks delicious.  

Coffee soap is definitely on my short list of soaps to make. I love some exfoliation, and nothing wakes you up quite like coffee in the morning!


----------



## Deedles (Nov 24, 2015)

I can smell it from here! I think it looks great. 

I have a way to get rid of onion and garlic smell on your hands that works great. We've been doing it in my family for years. Wash your hands as usual and while still wet, rub a stainless steel spoon over your hands. I roll the spoon around in my hands just as I do a bar of soap. OR...I have a stainless steel divided sink. One day I couldn't lay hands on the big spoon I use so I just rubbed my hands over the divider between the two sinks. Worked great so I seldom use the spoon anymore.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 25, 2015)

If I didn't know any better, I actually would have mistaken that for a tasty-looking piece of chocolate cake. Looks great and I hope the experiment is a success.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice looking soaps - I hope the coffee smell stays through cure.


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice! Im not a big fan with the crinkle cutter used on soaps, but I think that complements it nicely.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Nov 25, 2015)

gemsupthepoley said:


> Well the first thing I said when I saw the pics was "Oooooooooooooooooo that's nice."
> 
> Love the beans on top (but in the shower)?



Thank you! Yes, they will guaranteed fall off in the shower, but I will probably just pick them off beforehand, otherwishe I would hurt me feet me thinks. Mainly this soap is for when I cut onions and garlic, so it won`t be used a lot in the shower (unless I love it way more than the oatmealbar I usually have in there, lol.



Rowan said:


> Your soap looks lovely. Great lather for early on.  If it feels nice now, it should be amazing after cure! You could try cutting the soap on its side to prevent the coffee beans on top sliding down.



Thank you for your nice comment. Yes, the lather, it surprized me that it was so sudsy after such a short time. That was a great idea, cutting on the side, will try that next time. So obvious and yet I didn`t think about that at _all_, (doh...) Thank you!



mymy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the method!   my coffee soaps are still curing.  can't wait to try them.



You are most welcome! Oooo, I am sure they will turn out lovely, would love to see pictures of them!



Steve85569 said:


> Thank you for the coffee soap lesson!
> Looks very nice.
> Now to sneak out the spare coffee grinder.



Thank you, and you`re most welcome. And yes, get the grinder out, it was so fun to grind and smell the aroma and add it to the soap!



leilaninoel said:


> Absolutely lovely! It looks delicious.
> 
> Coffee soap is definitely on my short list of soaps to make. I love some exfoliation, and nothing wakes you up quite like coffee in the morning!



Thank you ! Agreed, two things in one - exfoliation and coffe - _scrub`n Sniff_ (hehe)



Deedles said:


> I can smell it from here! I think it looks great.
> 
> I have a way to get rid of onion and garlic smell on your hands that works great. We've been doing it in my family for years. Wash your hands as usual and while still wet, rub a stainless steel spoon over your hands. I roll the spoon around in my hands just as I do a bar of soap. OR...I have a stainless steel divided sink. One day I couldn't lay hands on the big spoon I use so I just rubbed my hands over the divider between the two sinks. Worked great so I seldom use the spoon anymore.



Thank you for the nice comment! Here we have stainless steel pieces available that are shaped exactly like an oval piece of soap, just to get rid of smells. They are super cheap and they even made one type that can hang on a toiletbowl so the water can flush over it. They last literally forever, but I do find soap a bit more fun to use. But they are great for those who prefer that type of smell remover. Using a spoon instead is ingenious, everyone has a spoon on hand, great tip, thank you!



Arimara said:


> If I didn't know any better, I actually would have mistaken that for a tasty-looking piece of chocolate cake. Looks great and I hope the experiment is a success.



Thank you! It does look chocolaty. Perhaps I one day should make one with a littlebit cocoabutter, cocoapowder and chocolate fragrance. But who want that instead of the real deal?  (grin)



dibbles said:


> Nice looking soaps - I hope the coffee smell stays through cure.



Thank you! Me too, that would be awesome.



annalee2003 said:


> Very nice! Im not a big fan with the crinkle cutter used on soaps, but I think that complements it nicely.



Thank you for the nice comment! I just got the crinklecutter so had to test it out. I do like it, but I think I prefer a clean cut bar of soap a smidge better. I find wavy shape suitable for the more rustic soaps to compliment the rougher textures.


----------



## kumudini (Nov 25, 2015)

Thats a really beautiful soap. I loved seeing many beautiful soaps but this one has something magical about it and I agree, the crinkle cut enhances the awesomeness. 
But, did you really use all that ground coffee in the OO sludge, all 200 grams of it?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Nov 25, 2015)

kumudini said:


> Thats a really beautiful soap. I loved seeing many beautiful soaps but this one has something magical about it and I agree, the crinkle cut enhances the awesomeness.
> But, did you really use all that ground coffee in the OO sludge, all 200 grams of it?



Thank you for your kind words. Yes I did, all of it, every single grain. It was reeeeeally finely grinded though, much to fine to make coffe out of. It may have been too much coffee, but we`ll see how it behaves after the cure, when I can test a big piece


----------



## kumudini (Nov 26, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Yes I did, all of it, every single grain. It was reeeeeally finely grinded though, much to fine to make coffe out of. It may have been too much coffee, but we`ll see how it behaves after the cure, when I can test a big piece



Yes! Please update us.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 17, 2015)

*UPDATE - 3 weeks into curing.*

*1)* It still sort of smells like coffee. Not sharp like a freshly brewed cuppa joe, but like a very muted and very _soft _coffeebeans-coffee. Adding water to the soap it develops a bit more coffee than just sniffing a bar.

*2) *The added Lemongrass and May Chang is more present now, more so than the coffee, when sniffing a dry bar. The two essential oils lovingly peak their cute noses out of the bar along with subdued coffee-undertones - to greet me with a zingy "hello!" when I put the bar up to my face. 
It`s like a lemony hug. I absolutely adore it. All three gives a comfortable smell, and we`ll see if it stays there after the 6 week mark...:think:

So, I cut up a solid end piece that I have stored in my soapdish in the kitchen (not done curing but perfectly good to use without problems for my personal test use) The soap makes my hands feel incredibly soft, I absolutely adore the feel of the soap, actually so much so that I actually had to make a new batch without any  coffee, and just added fragrance instead. A coupple of weeks into the cure now, can`t wait for it to finish.  

*BUT here`s the deal about the coffee-soap, and something I will do different next time:

* In hinsight I actually think the 200 grams of added ground up coffee to my batch using 2 pounds of oils, was too much. Not scent-wise (as the smell is so soft) but because of the scrubby effect. 

Because although I ground up the coffe into a finely milled powder (way to fine to make an everyday drinking coffee out of) it makes for a sort of scrubby bar that is just a bit over the top scrub-wise, for kitchen soap at least. Half the ammount of the coffee will suffice! 

So, I wanted to try something and just moved the piece into the shower.

Yes. A thousand times yes. It smelled so fresh and clean, and it gave my skin the most lovely exfoliation and glow, made my skin SO soft. The grounds don`t cut me up, they aren`t sharp, they just  get the job done. This will be perfect to use a coupple of times a week as a scrub bar for the whole body. And it didn`t make me smell like a cup of coffee either, just a soft whaft of something earthy mixed in with the Lemongrass and May Chang.

Love. it.
So after curing is done with the batch, this will actually be my shower/kitchen-combo soap. Yup.

Adding #3 to the list of earlier stated _things I will do different next time_:



MySoapyHeart said:


> Next time I will do two things different, _if _this recipe turns out to be any good:
> 
> *1)* Leave the sprinkling of the espressobeans after the soap has been cut and done curing, and then drop them on the soap with some M&P as glue.
> 
> ...



*Last note:* 
Looking for soapy inspiration and new things to try, I have scoured Instagram, and I have seen a lot of people making and selling soaps, several also using coffee grains claiming it smells like real coffee without anything else added like coffee-fragrance etc. 
But they added USED coffeegrounds, like after you brewed a pot and then save it to add some to soap. But when seing their soaps they were creamy white in color, and had so little coffe in them, like if you put less than a _quarter _of a teaspoon of USED coffegrains in each 4oz bar.

My thinking after this experiment with this, is that I really (!!) am wondering how they can claim (or even dare to do so) that their soaps can smell like _true _coffee, when my _overloaded & over-the-top-shout-it-out-from-the-rooftops _coffee soap  smells like subdued, mellow coffee soap?? 
Either they`re lying about the additives, or they know a top secret trick of how to make a soap smell like true coffee without adding any fragrance and only including 4 grains of coffee pr. bar....

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks so much!! I've been wanting to make a coffee soap, and this is JUST what I needed.

FWIW I think we all see a lot of lies about soap on the intarwebs: "dried orange peel will add fragrance" "try vanilla beans" "you should only use therapeutic grade EOs" "add fresh rose petals for a floral smell". I think they do the same with coffee, but I like how you layered the coffee and added citrus notes.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 17, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Thanks so much!! I've been wanting to make a coffee soap, and this is JUST what I needed.
> 
> FWIW I think we all see a lot of lies about soap on the intarwebs: "dried orange peel will add fragrance" "try vanilla beans" "you should only use therapeutic grade EOs" "add fresh rose petals for a floral smell". I think they do the same with coffee, but I like how you layered the coffee and added citrus notes.


 
I think you should name your soap "Lemony Hug." I would buy that.

RE: lies on the Interwebs. I think people think of an idea that sounds good and then decide that since it sounds true, it must BE true, and don't bother actually test it out. For example, Archimedes decided that women must have fewer teeth than men, b/c our skulls and jaws are smaller. He didn't bother to get a few men and women to open their mouths for 10 seconds so he could count.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for the detailed reports. This is definitely on my to try list!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 17, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Thanks so much!! I've been wanting to make a coffee soap, and this is JUST what I needed.
> 
> FWIW I think we all see a lot of lies about soap on the intarwebs:  "dried orange peel will add fragrance" "try vanilla beans" "you should  only use therapeutic grade EOs" "add fresh rose petals for a floral  smell". I think they do the same with coffee, but I like how you layered  the coffee and added citrus notes.



You are so welcome! 
And it is worth trying, it was a really fun project for me as it was my first try with coffee like that. It was interesting to discover how the really strong coffee-smell that used to whaft towards me when I opened the door to my storage, really eased up and played along nicely with the citrus tones. I was a bit afraid it would become a wonky not-so-nice combo since I put so much coffee in there. That is why also I got a real wakeup call reading about all those "coffee" soaps out there. 
Ditto about the misconception of scents. _A pinch of rose petals to make your soap smell like a meadow._
Uhm, right, that`s like claiming a sneeze is enough to make a ship sail into the sunset. Never gonna happen.



dixiedragon said:


> I think you should name your soap "Lemony Hug." I would buy that.
> 
> RE: lies on the Interwebs. I think people think of an idea that sounds good and then decide that since it sounds true, it must BE true, and don't bother actually test it out. For example, Archimedes decided that women must have fewer teeth than men, b/c our skulls and jaws are smaller. He didn't bother to get a few men and women to open their mouths for 10 seconds so he could count.



Lemony Hug it is, hadn`t given it a name, thanks for the confidence boost dixiedragon 

You are right about a lot of theories floating around. I remember things that I read in the 1 year I did my research about soap (yes, I spent a full year reading about soapmaking before I made my first batch, I am a wooss:??? 
Anyway, I did a lot of doubble checking to see if this and that was in fact true, and was shocked to see that a huge ammount of things was just misinformation that was repeated by so many who didn`t bother to read up on the subject, but just repeated what they heard from others. Like: _Oh yes, soap is perfectly fine to give away/sell after a week, `cause...you know...it doesn`t zap. Besides, I HP it.. 

_http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Deedles said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reports. This is definitely on my to try list!



You are welcome! 
I will update again when I have reached full 6 weeks.
Let us know how it turns out if you get a chance to try this


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 12, 2016)

*Today *this soap is 8 weeks old. Just a tiny update of this coffee soap, just in case someone is interested. 

*1)* *This soap baffles me, it really does.* Since my last post it has started to smell like a newly opened bag of fresh ground coffee. I mean, that first whiff you get? Thats the smell. I like it! I don`t understand how it can do that, as this soap is now 8 weeks old and shouldn`t really do that? But it is. I just remembered I used dark roasted espressobeans, perhaps that is why.
It is a comfortable smell, it doesn`t smell ashy or icky at all, just like nice coffeepowder! The Lemongrass, poor thing, is overwhelmed now, and is not strong. It is there, in the background trying to raise its voice. You take a sniff and it tries to let off a sound, but it is just a tiiiiny peep.

*2) Way to much coffeegrounds in the soap*. It is just too much. My recipe gave me 40oz of soap, and I used 200 gr. of ground up coffee. Half is better. But good to know untill next time I will make this soap, something usefull I can take from this mistake. (I use this in the shower for exfoliation on my celluli... eh, body. Love it for that, but it is not practical for a kitchen soap) 

*3)* *I will hereby never ever put coffeebeans on top of coffee soap ever again.* Or any other soap, for that matter. 
Did you hear me, people? Everyone who said something about the beans falling off, and me having to pick up coffeebeans all over the place, etc? *You were 100% right.* Now I am soooo annoyed by this!!!:sick: so I have SCRAPED every bean of of the soap I am using. Seriously a big no-no and so annoying in the long run. Looks cool? Yup, sure does. Practical? Big nope on that one.

Perhaps if the beans on tops were made out of soap, that is another thing, but then they better be _stuck in the soap really well so it doesn`t fall off...

_The soap is a Olive/ lard/coconut soap with a smidge of castor.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 20, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Perhaps if the beans on tops were made out of soap, that is another thing, but then they better be _stuck in the soap really well so it doesn`t fall off...
> 
> _The soap is a Olive/ lard/coconut soap with a smidge of castor.




I find that hunks or curls on top of a soap are annoying even if they are soap. Once they get soft they turn mushy and fall off in pieces and are a pain to clean up from the bathroom floor or the basin.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 20, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I find that hunks or curls on top of a soap are annoying even if they are soap. Once they get soft they turn mushy and fall off in pieces and are a pain to clean up from the bathroom floor or the basin.



Yes, I agree, it looks cool enough, but user friendly soaps are better. 

But I found that it has been a good lesson to learn, so I can tick off those things on my list, of fun things to try, and then I have tested what works and what doesn`t. Coffee beans do not work (for me). 
But embeds that are a part of soap so it doesn`t fall off or trap a lot of water, but instead wears off slowly as you use the soap, those I like. But those are usually flat embeds, they work for me.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I find that hunks or curls on top of a soap are annoying even if they are soap. Once they get soft they turn mushy and fall off in pieces and are a pain to clean up from the bathroom floor or the basin.


 
I'm with you on the curls. They get brittle and break off. Larger chunks are okay for me because they are actually part of the bar, vs some that will break off.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 20, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I'm with you on the curls. They get brittle and break off. Larger chunks are okay for me because they are actually part of the bar, vs some that will break off.



Like these: Gorgeous to look at but not fun getting them off the floor after a shower.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't like anything on top with the exception of finely ground oatmeal or a little glitter. I don't want stuff sticking to my tup. Though I do make a kitchen/gardeners soap with coffee grounds for the hands.  I don't add a lot and they are still slightly wet from brewing the coffee through them twice.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 21, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I don't like anything on top with the exception of finely ground oatmeal or a little glitter. I don't want stuff sticking to my tup. Though I do make a kitchen/gardeners soap with coffee grounds for the hands.  I don't add a lot and they are still slightly wet from brewing the coffee through them twice.



A little bit of glitter. Oooh, yes!:mrgreen: Looks great in small ammounts, lifts a soap that looks more bland, and it doesn`t fall off in big chunks. What`s not to love.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 4, 2016)

You could always push the bits down the plughole with your toes - save you picking the bits up lol


----------



## pinksmartapple (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't stand glitter, it sticks to everything and you can NEVER clean it up. I once used glitter in crafts and found glitter particles everywhere around the house even months later.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 5, 2016)

regansoap said:


> You could always push the bits down the plughole with your toes - save you picking the bits up lol



Haha, now there`s an idea...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pinksmartapple said:


> I can't stand glitter, it sticks to everything and you can NEVER clean it up. I once used glitter in crafts and found glitter particles everywhere around the house even months later.



Sounds annoying, I can understand why you hate it then. I myself have actually never had that problem, it sticks to the soap and washes away in an instant in the sink and shower, and doesn`t stick to my skin and I have no glitter anywhere in the house. 
Perhaps it`s got to do with what type of glitter it is?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chiming in a little late, but my experience with coffee is if you use non used grounds the scratchy factor goes through the roof! One batch I made is too much to even hold onto (I used 2 tbsp ppo because i misread the tsp/tblsp). Ended up going with one teaspoon ppo for a body bar and it doesn't remove strips of hide like the other one does.

And none of my batches, CP or HP, have retained enough coffee scent to even consider claiming it's there....even with the strong stuff!

The soaps in the thread are gorgeous! I'm jealous *slinks off into corner with her pile of rustic HP* . Great job!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 5, 2016)

I make a layered gardener's soap that contains about 3% ppo of finely ground coffee in the layer that contains the grounds. I don't know how that translates into volume measurements. 

The coffee soap layer isn't overly scrubby, but I've found the key is to use only finely ground stuff. I grind the beans as fine as my mill will go and pass the ground coffee through a medium-fine kitchen strainer. The fine stuff looks like finely ground black pepper powder with speckles of medium ground pepper. That goes in the soap, the coarser stuff gets used to make a pot of coffee.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I make a layered gardener's soap that contains about 3% ppo of finely ground coffee in the layer that contains the grounds. I don't know how that translates into volume measurements.
> 
> The coffee soap layer isn't overly scrubby, but I've found the key is to use only finely ground stuff. I grind the beans as fine as my mill will go and pass the ground coffee through a medium-fine kitchen strainer. The fine stuff looks like finely ground black pepper powder with speckles of medium ground pepper. That goes in the soap, the coarser stuff gets used to make a pot of coffee.




Yes, this. I think how finely you mill it has a lot to do with it. I milled the coffee as fine as humanly possible and it became a powder that was waaaaaay to fine to make a drinkable coffee out of, it would make a slurry cup of coffee for sure, even with a good filter, lol:sick:

That said, as mentioned before, I used waaaaay too much in this batch. But it is great in the shower to get a good cirkulation going on. But at least I have learned something doing this:mrgreen:


----------



## leilaninoel (Feb 6, 2016)

nsmar4211 said:


> Chiming in a little late, but my experience with coffee is if you use non used grounds the scratchy factor goes through the roof! One batch I made is too much to even hold onto (I used 2 tbsp ppo because i misread the tsp/tblsp). Ended up going with one teaspoon ppo for a body bar and it doesn't remove strips of hide like the other one does.




So did you actually find that a slightly coarser grind was acceptable so long as the grounds are actually used to make coffee first?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Feb 8, 2016)

Acceptable for tougher skin, yes. For face? Forget it. But the unused grounds were only acceptable for elephant hide or feet! Even putting them in the lye water (which I thought heated up enough to change them) didn't help.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 10, 2016)

Photos of my coffee/chocolate soap (nowhere as good as my soapy hearts creation)


----------



## regansoap (Feb 10, 2016)

Just wanted to tell my soapy friends that this soap was made with the coffee grounds from my son's really really expensive £500 coffee machine thought it would be a nice reminder of his first ever coffee from his machine his wife too of course.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 4, 2016)

regansoap said:


> Photos of my coffee/chocolate soap (nowhere as good as my soapy hearts creation)




Oops, sorry, I didn`t see this untill now! 

Oh yes, these are very nice! I like the packaging with a simple 'belt' around them, and the rustic look add something really special to them, me thinks, well done you! 

How nice and thoughtfull of you to do that for them, I am sure it made them feel special that you did this : )


----------

